

Devops Against Humanity Cards - angersock
https://docs.google.com/a/medicalinformaticscorp.com/spreadsheets/d/1OKgmjNz8l7skYfrbrOtYT6QmSf_y-BzZOWJWZC3tbUQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0

======
angersock
Whoopise. There's actually a Github repo for this project:

[https://github.com/bridgetkromhout/devops-against-
humanity](https://github.com/bridgetkromhout/devops-against-humanity)

Would a mod mind fixing that for me?

